# Recommended editor



## 35Milly (Aug 1, 2015)

I downloaded PS Elements 13 to use with LR but I find the menu font sizes either too small to see or way too big.
It seems a common problem for high res screens, mine is a 1920x1080 laptop. I believe full Photoshop has the same problem.
If that is the case can someone please recommend another editor that would substitute for Elements or even Photoshop?

Thanks
Peter


----------



## clee01l (Aug 1, 2015)

A 1920X1080 monitor is not HiRes.  The DPI needs to approach or exceed 200 dpi before it is considered hiRes. There must be something else at play. What is the diagonal size (in Inches) of your screen?  Win8 has some settings to optimise the font viewing and you probably need to work on your Windows settings first.  I believe PSE  and I know LR and PSCC have been modified to adapt to HiRes screens.  I'm typing this on a 13" retina MBP which is a HiRes display at 2560X1600.  Both LR and PSCC view fine for these old presbyopic eyes.


----------



## 35Milly (Aug 1, 2015)

Thanks for your reply.
My laptop is 14" Diagonal.
LR displays fine, the menu text is not too small but PSE choices are, as I said too large or too small.
None of my other software has a problem.
Not that it will make much difference but I have moved from Win 8.1 to 10, but it isn't a choice yet in the profile settings
Cheers


----------



## 35Milly (Aug 3, 2015)

My trial period for PSE has now finished and even though I would like to keep in the Photoshop family I don't want to buy a product that makes it harder than necessary to use.
Any suggestions please? 
Thanks


----------



## davidedric (Aug 3, 2015)

Have a look at On1's Perfect Photo Suite.  It's more capable than Elements, and in my opinion is easier to use.  Free trial, available as usual.

Dave


----------



## 35Milly (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks Dave.
I have downloaded it and exploring it now! Very different from PSE!

Peter


----------



## davidedric (Aug 3, 2015)

Yes, very different!  I found it easier to get to grips with it standalone before using it as a plug-in, but they do play together quite nicely.

Dave


----------

